# Wood carving kit help?



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok, So Shannon said for Christmas she wants to get a kit for detail wood carving, she is still unsure if she wants the knife type or chisel type. I figured I would get her both, I have the knife set picked out but have absolutely no clue what I should be looking at for a basic carving kit for small projects.
Can anyone give me a hand on this?

Thanks all!
Tom

p.s., Trod, how much for you to come out here and let your OCD run wild and clean up our shop? :tongue:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got a set from Blick art http://www.dickblick.com/categories/woodcarvingtools/

I wish I had the larger set....I have only dont the relief in soft woods.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

That looks perfect, guess I am going ot have to order. Might even have to pick up a new Iwata HP series just to do some really fine paint as well.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I hope Shannon does a lot better than I did 30 (+) years ago. First attempt I put a HUGE gouge in my finger so the kit went in the drawer and hasn't been touched since.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Hooked said:


> I hope Shannon does a lot better than I did 30 (+) years ago. First attempt I put a HUGE gouge in my finger so the kit went in the drawer and hasn't been touched since.


Shannon would suprise you, heck, she is the one that showed me how to operate a wood lathe LOL.
She has a huge bed headboard that she carved way back in high school that it awesome and she wants to get back into carving. I am sure she will do just fine.


----------

